# H: Cadian/Catachans W: Vostroyans/DV/SC



## rawrez (Sep 18, 2013)

Heya all! I have about 80-100 cadians and catachans, some are only cadian or catachan some are a mix of both i.e. cadian with exposed arms and a bandana istead of a helmet. All in various forms of painting from unbuilt to fully painted. I can get pics and am exact model count on request 
Im looking for either or a combination of Chaos DV, Ork storm Claw or Vostroyan First Borns.


----------

